# MacTheme.net



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'essai d'accéder à ce site et à son forum depuis une semaine sans succès. Savez vous ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Scalounet (16 Décembre 2012)

Toi ça va pas, hein ?  

Nann, j'dis ça, paske ça fonctionne chez moi !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Non sans blague 

Impossible d'y accéder de chez moi, sur mon iPad non plus...


----------



## arno1x (16 Décembre 2012)

et bien moi pareil!! impossible d'y acceder!!


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2012)

Pareil, ça passe pas.

Au fait, c'est macthemeS.net


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Pareil, ça passe pas.
> 
> Au fait, c'est macthemeS.net


S ou pas pas d'accès


----------



## Scalounet (18 Décembre 2012)

ah ben non, ça môrche pas !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Décembre 2012)

Ah !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Quelle tristesse ! La custo Mac devient morte là .


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2012)

Ben non , il reste ... euh de jolis fonds d'écran


----------



## arno1x (21 Janvier 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle tristesse ! La custo Mac devient morte là .



http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1514217

apparemment!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2013)

C'est la fin d'une belle histoire .


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2013)

Depuis l'arrivée de ML c'était pratiquement au point mort.
À part quelques icônes et fonds d'écran postés, ça ne bougeait plus trop.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2013)

Oui mais il y avait de belles réalisations et pas que pour OSX, iOS était aussi de la partie. C'est vraiment dommage.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

Le site est de retour.....


----------



## Scalounet (8 Février 2013)

t'as kekchose a part la page de garde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Oui tout...pourquoi toi non ?


----------



## Scalounet (9 Février 2013)

J'sais pas s'qu'il se passe, j'ai tout en décalé chez moi  hier je n'avais que la page mais aucun lien et ce matin, ça fonctionne !  


"Va chercher a comprendre kekchose Charles "!!


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Scalounet a dit:


> J'sais pas s'qu'il se passe, j'ai tout en décalé chez moi  hier je n'avais que la page mais aucun lien et ce matin, ça fonctionne !
> 
> 
> "Va chercher a comprendre kekchose Charles "!!



Moi perso, je cherche rien...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

C'est une bonne nouvelle .
Y'a même une nouveau thème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Il est indisponible depuis plusieurs jours .


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2013)

Ouaip à nouveau cela devient pénible.


----------



## Ramses7420 (12 Août 2013)

Il est toujours indispo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2013)

Je pense pour de bon là .


----------

